# Cover Letter : Spouse Visa



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i am about to draft a cover letter for ukba just need few suggestions...

should it be formal or more like a personal letter ..... should i put both names on it and then both of us ( sponsor and applicant ) sign it !! 

1) _Dear Sir/Madam_ or _To whom it May concern_ 


2) we will be explaining all the supporting documents i am sending , specially focusing on the last duplicate bank statement from Barclay along with a cover letter from bank..( should i do it ? ) ... ( i need a mid month statement , cz my payslip and statement come with difference of 28 days and if i wait for the normal statement to come , my payslip will be older then 28 days ? ) 

3) we will explain relationship history



any thing else i should write in it???


----------

